# Hello everyone... I am Epicurse



## Epicurse (Jul 17, 2017)

Good afternoon members,

My name is Eric Oriol and I go by *Epicurse *when I compose epic orchestral music.

Started back in March 2016 with no instrument experience nor music theory knowledge, I decided to use Studio One from Presonus as my DAW and I started composing one track at the time.

I always wanted one day, when possible, to buy a $5000 keyboard to make music but since then technology got easier. I was able to get a Korg microKEY 61 and a nanoKontrol2 and get going with a few good VST libraries.

Some my earlier tracks are on my Epicurse FaceBook fan page.

_(Note: I am in the process of re-posting my older tracks at the moment so scroll down for the newer stuff)_

Just signed in to VI-Control and I am looking forward to this site, its members and to be part of this great community.

Have a great day,

Epicurse.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## MatFluor (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome!

Your name is dangerously close to the epic music composer "Epikus". If you want to make it a brand, you might reconsider - it's really close


----------



## Epicurse (Jul 17, 2017)

I was notified earlier about this similarity. I really like Epicurse as my kid came up with it back in March 2016.
As of making it a brand, I am quite far from it... so no worries there.



MatFluor said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Your name is dangerously close to the epic music composer "Epikus". If you want to make it a brand, you might reconsider - it's really close


----------



## dannymc (Jul 18, 2017)

Epicurse said:


> I was notified earlier about this similarity. I really like Epicurse as my kid came up with it back in March 2016.
> As of making it a brand, I am quite far from it... so no worries there.



why not just use your real time. all the best epic composers i know use their real names. oh and welcome to the forum. 

Danny


----------



## Epicurse (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey Danny, Thx for the welcome.

I might end up to do that. As a family it is really cool when my kids call me Epicurse instead of dad and asked me to make some music...



dannymc said:


> why not just use your real time. all the best epic composers i know use their real names. oh and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Danny


----------



## mac (Jul 18, 2017)

dannymc said:


> why not just use your real time. all the best epic composers i know use their real names. oh and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Danny



Some of us have real names that are just a bit crap tbh.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 18, 2017)

I kind of like my name.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 18, 2017)

dannymc said:


> why not just use your real time. all the best epic composers i know use their real names. oh and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Danny


Hi Danny, just a test-----do you know the real name of Vangelis, WITHOUT looking it up? 

Hi Epicurse

Sometimes "nicknames" are better.

Cheers

Carlos---yes, my real name


----------



## dannymc (Jul 18, 2017)

> Hi Danny, just a test-----do you know the real name of Vangelis, WITHOUT looking it up?



ehhhhhhhh, something greek sounding 

Danny


----------



## Epicurse (Jul 18, 2017)

Hey C.R. Rivera, I kind of agree with you.

There are already many Eric Oriol in the World but only a hand full of "Epicurse".
As long as I am not breaking any copyrights or laws, I will probably stick with Epicurse for now cuz it is sexier than Eric Oriol and easier to search. lol



C.R. Rivera said:


> Hi Danny, just a test-----do you know the real name of Vangelis, WITHOUT looking it up?
> 
> Hi Epicurse
> 
> ...


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jul 18, 2017)

dannymc said:


> ehhhhhhhh, something greek sounding
> 
> Danny



Danny, 

"Evangelos Odysseas Papathanassiou", which brings up one question---can you imagine that on a royalty check, or, a business card?


----------



## dannymc (Jul 18, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Danny,
> 
> "Evangelos Odysseas Papathanassiou", which brings up one question---can you imagine that on a royalty check, or, a business card?



i was hoping to be the only Danny Clinton composer in the world but turns out theres another there on spotify who got there before me 

Danny


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 18, 2017)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Danny,
> 
> "Evangelos Odysseas Papathanassiou", which brings up one question---can you imagine that on a royalty check, or, a business card?



An example of overly intellectual parents gone arwy. Evan Odyss would have been much more merciful. 

Welcome Epicurse, I think the name is fine- it's hard to forget.  

You can always pull a Native Instruments/ German move and spell it "Epikurse".


----------



## Epicurse (Jul 18, 2017)

Hehe with a K... How about that! lol. Hey X-Bassist thx for the welcome.



X-Bassist said:


> An example of overly intellectual parents gone arwy. Evan Odyss would have been much more merciful.
> 
> Welcome Epicurse, I think the name is fine- it's hard to forget.
> 
> You can always pull a Native Instruments/ German move and spell it "Epikurse".


----------

